# Aire de service in Oban.



## 103188 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi there.Does anyone know about an aires de service in Oban..Supposed to be now open and it's location.


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

I have not heard of an Aire opening at Oban but I hope to be along that way in April and will gather as much info as possible. I am guessing it could be at the small camp site at the northern end where the divers head out from. You go down to the shore in Oban then turn right after the supermarket and keep going. There is quite a large carpark at the end of the road at the campsite. Access to this section of the road might be a bit tight for big units or RV's if I remember correctly.

You have got me interested now... I must get along there!


----------

